# Afraid to live alone.



## rosebudxo (Nov 29, 2010)

I decided I want to live alone my first year of college, even though I'll be in another country. I want to for a few good reasons. I've heard some pretty crazy stories. I'd rather have a roommate I can trust. I live alone with my mom and I can barely handle that as it is. The thought of living alone for a year gets to me and I can only hope that I make friends in time. Even my mom asked me if I really want to do that. I'd rather live alone for a few year, then have to deal with some roommate issues. My friend and I plan on moving in together for the second year. Both of us are hoping we'd make a couple of friends by then to move in. They allow students to live at the school the first year. The second year, you're expected to move out with friends. The thought of this is a little nerve wrecking to someone who is shy, but I have a feeling it'll work out in the end cause I'll be a foreigner. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## Elizabeth419 (Sep 9, 2010)

I live alone in university right now. It is terrible. That is my warning to you. An annoying roommate would be a blessing to me right now. If you have any questions you can ask me..


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

I hiiiiighly recommend you try living on campus with the rest of the first year students. Most universities, as you already said, boot you out after first year. Anyone who lived off campus...no wait, I don't know anyone who lived off campus first year. Anyone who lived together after knew each other from residence (or high school even). Even the kids on "west campus" who were isolated from the main campus were unheard of to most of us. It's hard to integrate yourself among on-campus students. Living together creates a bond. Nope, I didn't like every single floormate, but it sure was fun most of the time. 

If you do choose to live alone (as opposed to trying a semester on campus) do try everything from clubs to sports to make friends as it's that much harder for the most extroverted person. I don't say this to scare you of course, I just wanted to share what I've witnessed and experienced. 

As for horror stories, yup, in my 7 years of university I experienced one with two housemates. But you all move on, you move out, find other people. I've lived with five different combinations of people after first year and only one went sour (I might add this particular fall out was with one girl I lived with perfectly well until we added a friend of hers!).


----------

